#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  LED scherm huren

## maks

beste forumleden

weet iemand waar je led-schermen kan huren (Liefst in België) en wat de kostprijzen daar gemiddeld van zijn? ...


merci

----------


## Nit-Wit

je kunt gewoon in nederland huren:
http://www.jvr.nl/content.asp?id=31

reclame mag in deze vorm wel denk ik!?

wat wil je hebben/waar wil je het voor gebruiken

----------


## laserguy

Voor grote LED-schermen heb je in België maar 1 adres die megakeuze heeft: Daylight bij Gent (Ledeberg?). Doen ook de schermen op de Heizel, Marktrock Leuven, Werchter, ...

----------


## masterblaster

je kan in belgie ook huren bij xl video

----------


## esound

of rentall

----------


## Derf

> beste forumleden
> 
> weet iemand waar je led-schermen kan huren (Liefst in België) en wat de kostprijzen daar gemiddeld van zijn? ...
> 
> 
> merci



Swing heeft onlangs geinvesteerd in Ayrton dreampanels. Om de leds aan te sturen verhuren ze ook een Maxedia Media Server van Martin. Great stuff !!!
Die leds kan je gebruiken als ledwall maar ook als vloer :-)

Het verhuurbedrijf zit in Merelbeke. Prijzen weet ik niet, maar dan moet je maar es met hen contact opnemen. 

mvg,
Frederik

----------


## Nit-Wit

> je kan in belgie ook huren bij xl video



zeg dat nou niet  :Wink:

----------


## Nielsken

en waarom wel niet dan, overlaatst heb ik nog met ze samengewerkt en het was zeker niet slecht

----------


## maks

Sorry vergeten zeggen waarvoor het is... het is voor Videoprojectie...

Vooral buiten.

en niet voor zoveel volk, dus ik zoek geen schermen zoals bij werchter. Ik denk aan +-500 man.

----------


## Nielsken

en welk budget heb je, want ik denk dat je je ogen nog wel gaat opentrekken dan  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## maks

is om te huren (per dag) en door te rekenen... dus mijn probleem niet, ik weet dat het redelijk duur is maar als ze het perse willen betalen ze de prijs wel  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nit-Wit

> en waarom wel niet dan, overlaatst heb ik nog met ze samengewerkt en het was zeker niet slecht



ik zeg ook niet dat xlvideo slecht is, het is gewoon een conculega  :Wink:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> je kan in belgie ook huren bij xl video



Paar weken terug kwam een Engels gezelschap met een LED-wal van Barco aanzetten, gehuurd bij XL. Wel lekkere zware delen om te tillen (zelfs met 4 man was dit nog kreunen en steunen), maar het resultaat zag er erg goed uit!

----------


## axs

LED-scherm voor een 500man???

Ooit gedacht aan een kosten-baten analyse?
Ik ben er 99% zeker van dat je klant dat niet gaat betalen als je hem die prijs voorlegt!

Verder... www.goudengids.be!

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Paar weken terug kwam een Engels gezelschap met een LED-wal van Barco aanzetten, gehuurd bij XL. Wel lekkere zware delen om te tillen (zelfs met 4 man was dit nog kreunen en steunen), maar het resultaat zag er erg goed uit!



wat was dat dan?

Dlite?

zo'n structure weegt 150KG, zelfs als ik stagehands krijg dan nog laat ik ze die krengen niet met de hand verplaatsen.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

Even afgezien van de prijs , ook de beeld kwaliteit in zulke kleine zalen / tenten ect waar je dus dicht op die schermen staat is niet echt fijn. Ook de felheid word meestal niet echt gewaardeerd.

HEt is denk ik ook jouw taak de klant op dit soort gebied te adviseren.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Even afgezien van de prijs , ook de beeld kwaliteit in zulke kleine zalen / tenten ect waar je dus dicht op die schermen staat is niet echt fijn. Ook de felheid word meestal niet echt gewaardeerd.
> 
> HEt is denk ik ook jouw taak de klant op dit soort gebied te adviseren.



Je stelt nu een paar zaken die niet geheel correct zijn:

- Beeld kwaliteit: heb je wel eens een Barco Ilite3 (of een hibino 3mm) LED scherm gezien? blijkbaar niet. De beeldkwaliteit is prima, als je maar groot genoeg bouwt. (lees: 1m2 scherm is dus veel te klein, dan kun je net zo goed een plasma huren)
- kijkafstand: 5 meter is minimum bij 3mm, bij 6,8,10,12 word de kijkafstand uiteraard groter, maar je kunt mij niet wijsmaken dat als er projectie gebruikt word men ook op 3 meter van het doek af zit.
- De felheid: onzin, je kunt die schermen van 0 tot 6000 nit afregelen (nit==Candela/m2) die 6000 nit hangt van het type scherm af, je kunt stellen: hoe kleiner de pixelpitch, hoe minder de lichtopbrengst. maar 2000 nit is prima voor indoor toepassingen waarbij er zonlicht de zaal in komt.

de prijs: tja, het is maar net wat je kiest als product.

----------


## Robin.vd.Have

IK heb nu een aantal keren met ledscreens op producties gestaan en ik vind het op kleine locaties nog steeds tegen vallen. Ik weet echt niet welk merk / type (liep er als licht / geluids man)  weet wel dat het veel minder was als ik er van had verwacht. En ja ik heb klussen gedaan waar de mensen wel 3m van de projectie afzaten.

M.V.G

----------


## Nit-Wit

> IK heb nu een aantal keren met ledscreens op producties gestaan en ik vind het op kleine locaties nog steeds tegen vallen. Ik weet echt niet welk merk / type (liep er als licht / geluids man) weet wel dat het veel minder was als ik er van had verwacht. En ja ik heb klussen gedaan waar de mensen wel 3m van de projectie afzaten.
> 
> M.V.G



noem eens wat van die klussen, wellicht kan ik je de informatie verschaffen welk type LED screen d'r hing  :Wink:

----------


## DJ nn

ben zeker niet thuis in het video-gebeuren maar het klinkt voor mij goedkoper als je enkele plasma's (of ander soortgelijke dunne TV's) gaat huren, dat is goedkoper, handiger, en betere kwaliteit al het toch maar voor 500 man is ...

op de jongerenfuiven hier (ook zo'n 500 man) werden er 2 plasma's (of soortgelijk) gehuurd bij de licht-firma en dat was zeer goed !

anders kan je misschien ook aal beamers denken ?

----------


## deloitte

Daylight is volgensmij een hele goeie!!
ik woon in de buurt van Nijmegen daar is de komende week de Vierdaagse feesten ben net even wezen kijken en ziet er zeer netjes uit wat hun aan werk hebben geleverd, hangen mooie ledschermen tussen. 
ik als ik jou was even informeren wat daar de prijzen zijn.

gr bram

----------


## WinterS

he klasvriend, waarvoor heb je deze dan daadwerkelijk nodig? is een projectiescherm met beamer niet goed genoeg??

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Daylight is volgensmij een hele goeie!!
> ik woon in de buurt van Nijmegen daar is de komende week de Vierdaagse feesten ben net even wezen kijken en ziet er zeer netjes uit wat hun aan werk hebben geleverd, hangen mooie ledschermen tussen. 
> ik als ik jou was even informeren wat daar de prijzen zijn.
> 
> gr bram



wat bedoel je met "daylight" ??

----------


## deloitte

> wat bedoel je met "daylight" ??



dat is een bedrijf uit belgië

----------


## tongi

Na veel bedrijven vergeleken te hebben blijft er slechts 1 over die duidelijk wint voor mij.  :Wink: 

Op prijs maar zeker ook de kwaliteit van het scherm.
SMD-scherm met pitch van 10mm en 6800 NIT

Prijzen: <1500€

Volledig mobiel scherm met eigen stroomvoorziening (generator)
Ideaal voor outdoor-toepassing.

*http://www.promobiel.be/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=73&It  emid=82*

----------


## JeroenVDV

Uhm, adviezen hierboven over pixelpitch en dergelijken gelezen?

Ding is bedoeld voor reclame en festival-werk, niet voor een filmpje laten zien aan 500 man? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## tongi

Hallo Jeroen,

Wij hebben hier zelfs films en foto's op gekeken met onze vereniging, niet 500 man, slechts 280  :Wink: .
Maar was zeker een succes, ook het interactief gedeelte.
Ook tijdens onze jaarlijkse kwis kwam dit zeker van pas..

En in vergelijking met andere verhuurders kwam promobiel duidelijk met een beter LED-scherm.
Nog niet gesproken over hun gunstige prijzen...

----------


## NiTRO

Check ff bij Photonics zij hebben pas een rammel led schermen van DMT gekocht!

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Over een  oude koe gesproken....
Neem aan dat het scherm wat de TS nodig had al gehuurd is (en allang terug bij de verhuurder ook mag ik hopen)

----------


## NiTRO

Het was maar ff als toevoeging in het topic.....stel er zijn mensen die in de toekomst de zoekfunctie toch goed gaan gebruiken, dan hebben ze meteen allee up-to-date info beschikbaar.

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Jos_Tech

Hoi Tongi,

Hartelijk bedankt voor de tip.
Wij hebben de mensen van Promobiel gecontacteerd en hebben ons prima verder geholpen. Foto's of zelfs films is geen enkel probleem in tegenstelling tot de andere bedrijven.

Groeten

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Hoi Tongi,
>  . Foto's of zelfs films is geen enkel probleem in tegenstelling tot de andere bedrijven.
> 
> Groeten




Ik las met verbazing je reactie. Je hebt duidelijk niet voldoende "goede" bedrijven gecontacteerd omtrent de huur van een LED scherm en de mogelijkheden met betrekking tot het afspelen van bepaalde door jou aan te leveren content.

let wel, een verkeersboard is nog geen LED video scherm!

----------


## Jos_Tech

Vreemd, voor sommige was het blijkbaar toch onmogelijk.
Misschien omdat ik vroeg om live-beelden op hun scherm te zetten tijdens een voetbalwedstrijd.
Wij zijn alvast zeer goed verder geholpen door Promobiel.  :Wink: 

(uiteraard was prijs voor ons ook zeer belangrijk en die was bij promobiel toch wel een stuk beter dan andere bedrijven, zelfs zonder de mogelijkheid om film-beelden af te spelen)

----------


## Photonics

> dat is een bedrijf uit belgië



Er zijn ook andere bedrijven die LED verhuren in belgië, check onze site es  :Smile: 

We hebben sedert kort ook de nieuwe Cobra 16 van Element Labs... (ook op trailer)

----------


## Photonics

> Check ff bij Photonics zij hebben pas een rammel led schermen van DMT gekocht!



Hey,

Inderdaad, wij hebben sedert vorig jaar 40 modules in stock.  Deze schermen hebben na een kleine aanpassing door ons, zeer goeie specs.  Ze hebben ook enkele nadelen: stroomverbruik + gewicht.

We hebben echter heel recent geïnvesteerd in Element Labs Cobra 16. We hebben van dit product 104 tegels op stock.  We hebben ook een trailer met dit product uitgerust. Dit product is waanzin! Geen lijnen, hoge lichtopbrengst, beste kijkhoek, ... en dat allemaal met een monofasig lijntje van 20A

----------


## KarstP

Je kunt het eens proberen bij APB Vision. (www.apbvision.de). Zij verhuren en verkopen led screens in alle soorten en maten. Van alle aanbieders die wij hadden benaderd waren zij het goedkoopste.

Momenteel hebben we een interessant contract met hun afgesloten voor een periode van 2 jaar, waarbij we twee keer per maand een scherm voor ons concert laten plaatsen. Zowel indoor als een outdoor led scherm.

----------


## G.P.Fransen

denk dat www.pixelscreen.be momenteel het meest stunt met led wall prijzen en zijn zelfs bezig met 3D led walls  :Embarrassment:  that's pas amazing  :Wink: 

ze hebben meer dan 2000m2 wall op stock van 6 tot 100 mm pitch  :Smile:

----------


## JeroenVDV

SPAM SPAM SPAM

Zucht. En dan krijg je van die LED-walls die per tegel verschillen in kleurcalibratie. Moeten we daar blij mee zijn?

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Ben voor de duidelijkheid niet meer verbonden aan pixelscreen  :Wink:  al paar jaar niet meer.

En weet niet wanneer jij dit hebt mee gemaakt maar pixelscreen ( import van van cls) doet toch echt niet onder voor martin en zijn zelfs types die tegen barco op kunnen  :Wink: 

wijs me maar een waarneembaar kleur verschil aan op 1 van de paar honderd setups op SHOWTIME IMPRESSIONS ?

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Ben voor de duidelijkheid niet meer verbonden aan pixelscreen  al paar jaar niet meer.



Allright - je zat nogal verbonden met 3d69 in m'n kop - excuus.





> En weet niet wanneer jij dit hebt mee gemaakt maar pixelscreen ( import van van cls) doet toch echt niet onder voor martin en zijn zelfs types die tegen barco op kunnen



Ik heb de afgelopen jaren waarschijnlijk meer events in Nederland gedaan waarbij ik pixelscreen schermen ben tegengekomen dan je denkt; heb toch erg veel schermen gezien waar met name zodra een bepaalde kleur beeld uitfade echt zeer lelijke kleurverschillen tussen de tegeltjes te zien zijn.





> wijs me maar een waarneembaar kleur verschil aan op 1 van de paar honderd setups op SHOWTIME IMPRESSIONS ?



Nee, een SELECTIE (van de verhuurder zelf) van FOTO'S (lekker veel waarde aan hechten) zegt veel.

Maargoed, vind je dit er dan echt fatsoenlijk uit zien?
http://www.3d69.be/pixelscreen/PICS/...avril-0718.jpg

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Kon je ook niet weten  :Wink:  

tja eerste stock was niet de beste (kwam ook vooral door de software van de chapchoi fabrikant) zoals je idd op die foto ziet, was eerst wall die tijdens zillion feestje in millenium werd getest  :Wink:  

tis niet 2000m2 barco idd maar daar is de prijs ook naar he (en dat kan 80% schelen! )  :Wink:  en om te zeggen dat zolang je er geen film op gaat kijken dat het stoort? tjah wij letten er op en kan kleinste dingetje al storen maar 99% van het volk ziet het niet  :EEK!:

----------


## Nit-Wit

zo'n chinees wegwerpledscherm (nieuw scrabble woord) is leuk.. het eerste jaar, net uit de doos, na een hoop gesoldeer en het slechts op twee projecten gebruikt te hebben.

daarna begint de ellende, na een jaar ziet er niet uit, magische storingen, fabrikant die van niets weet of erger nog: failliet is.
Dan ga je verder kijken, je hebt te weinig uit eigen stock, dus wil je het bij je conculegea inhuren, die hebben toch hetzelfde scherm... of toch nie? damn de bin met led's is toch net weer anders dan het scherm wat je zelf hebt; crossrentability: 0,0%

Maar G.P je hebt gelijk, je mag nog geen eens het vergelijk met een Barco trekken, het valt namelijk niet te vergelijken.

enne, die hoeveelheid die F.V. op die pixelscreen site zet, hoeveel is daar "waar" van??

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Gelukkig is deze 1ne fabrikant toch behoorlijk betrouwbaar, we hebben in de tijd ook niet gezegd geef ons het zo goedkoop mogelijk maar zorg ervoor dat de problemen die bij andere goedkope schermen niet voorkomen en dat mag zeker wat meer kosten, wat weer als extra voordeel heeft dat ze nog steeds bestaan na 5 jaar en ook voor een chapchoi boer goede service leveren  :Wink:  

Hoeveelheid werkelijk op stock? zou zeggen stuur eens een mailtje en dan ben je zeker van harte welkom om eens een kijkje te komen nemen en zal het je verbazen  :EEK!:  geloof dat er op reverze dit jaar een behoorlijk gedeelte komt te staan en anders is trance energy the place to be  :Wink:

----------


## JeroenVDV

Trance Energy werd (sinds) vorig jaar toch echt door JVR gedaan; FV leverde alleen de shitload aan LED-parcans...!

----------


## G.P.Fransen

correct  :Wink:

----------


## Nit-Wit

> correct



dit jaar niet dan?

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Er zou idd iets gaan staan, wat exact weet ik niet precies  :Wink:

----------


## PeterZwart

Nog een goeie verhuurder uit het hoge noorden trouwens:
Faber Audiovisueel

----------


## VideoLED

AV Point heeft 250m2 videoled in de verhuur. Kijk eens wat ze doen. Ze doen ook outdoor events zoals de Andre Rieu concerten. Zitten maar 20 minuten van Belgie af.

AVPoint-Huur-Koop-Lease-Adverteren-op-LED-Schermen

----------


## Martincrul

Zucht!!!!!!

Laten we in dit forum even een verschil maken tussen video ledschermen lees hier (Barco, Lighthouse, Mitsubishi, Elementlabs, Hibino, Glec, Martin en LuxMax en PIXLED) kort gezegd de bedrijven die schermen op de markt brengen met een gedegen research afdeling. Die fatsoenlijke schermen op de markt brengen met degelijke leds, goede processing en naar gelang de prijs ook echt de kwaliteit die je wil hebben voor je video ledscherm.
En daarnaast de aziatische, tjechische, rusische of overige goedkope shitled die alle discoboeren, wishie washie AV. achtige bedrijven aan het stocken zijn. Die zooi is leuk voor graphics op een drive in disco show met max 5000 euro budget voor licht, geluid en video. Maar wil je een scherm dat er fatsoenlijk uitziet en netjes gebouwd word en ook volgend jaar nog voor de zelfde prijs het zelfde of beter scherm? Bel dan gewoon in willekeurige volgorde JVR Audiovisual, XL Video, Faber Audiovisual of Vidisquare, deze partijen lever goede kwaliteit tegen een goede prijs en komen niet met troep aanzetten. Video is een vak en geen wazige hobby en LED video schermen zijn een vak apart binnen video dus ga voor dat soort werk naar de bovenstaande partijen. Anders gooi je veel geld weg voor een net niet led scherm met te weinig opties om video content op de juiste manier weer te geven. 
Laten we eerlijk zijn als ik voor 100 euro de vierkante meter een scherm uit china haal en dan ga verkondigen dat ik 250 m2 in stock heb of zelfs 2000m2 dan kan je dat niet serieus nemen als je de investeringen van professionele bedrijven ziet die 10000euro per m2 investeren in een scherm en dan dus maar 100m2 van een type hebben toch??

----------


## vidioot

Heb laatst een deel van die 250 m2 uit Heerlen gezien bij de Rai (ISE). Mooie LED voor als je een damwedstrijd organiseert! O sorry, moest dat egaal wit voorstellen? 

Ik zou me schamen als ik m'n LED zo moest opleveren. Dat hoeft gelukkig niet, want mijn baas kocht (iets minder) Barco T-20! lucky me! :Smile:  

Voor diegene die Andé Rieu eens in natuurlijke kleuren wil zien: morgen hangt de T-20 in Valkenburg voor Koninklijk bezoek.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Heb laatst een deel van die 250 m2 uit Heerlen gezien bij de Rai (ISE). Mooie LED voor als je een damwedstrijd organiseert! O sorry, moest dat egaal wit voorstellen? 
> 
> Ik zou me schamen als ik m'n LED zo moest opleveren. Dat hoeft gelukkig niet, want mijn baas kocht (iets minder) Barco T-20! lucky me! 
> 
> Voor diegene die Andé Rieu eens in natuurlijke kleuren wil zien: morgen hangt de T-20 in Valkenburg voor Koninklijk bezoek.



Helaas maar ik kan niet aanwezig zijn. Maar ik meen ze al gezien te hebben een tijdje terug op de Maas boulevard in Maastricht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Heb laatst een deel van die 250 m2 uit Heerlen gezien bij de Rai (ISE). Mooie LED voor als je een damwedstrijd organiseert! O sorry, moest dat egaal wit voorstellen? 
> 
> Ik zou me schamen als ik m'n LED zo moest opleveren. Dat hoeft gelukkig niet, want mijn baas kocht (iets minder) Barco T-20! lucky me! 
> 
> Voor diegene die Andé Rieu eens in natuurlijke kleuren wil zien: morgen hangt de T-20 in Valkenburg voor Koninklijk bezoek.




T20 is een degelijk scherm.
Alleen jammer dat je baas zowat de enige in de benelux is.
Hij had beter Slite of een ander merk gekocht (Lighthouse R7 for example...)
Maar dat is weer een ander financieel plaatje.

Hint voor de volgende keer: Investeer in een LED product wat goed te krijgen is op de crossrental markt. OF koop meteen 500m2, maar dat doet haast niemand.


En wat betreft dat bocht uit Heerlen: ze maken de markt kapot met die goedkope troep. De eindklanten gaan m2-wise dit scherm vergelijken met Barco of Lighthouse. ze vergeten voor het gemak het kwaliteitsverschil en daarbij de reden waarom het een nou eenmaal duurder is dan het ander.

----------


## vidioot

nog even ter illustratie:

Videoscherm van AV Point ook tijdens de Giro

Blijkbaar zijn ze er ook nog trots op. 

Die vorkheftruck is wel geniaal gevonden!

@Nit-Wit: crossrentall is idd lastig nu. Heb jij een idee waarom Barco na 1,5 jaar stopt met produceren van de T-20? Ik heb er eigenlijk geen klachten over...

----------


## NiTRO

> nog even ter illustratie:
> 
> Videoscherm van AV Point ook tijdens de Giro
> 
> Blijkbaar zijn ze er ook nog trots op. 
> 
> Die vorkheftruck is wel geniaal gevonden!
> 
> @Nit-Wit: crossrentall is idd lastig nu. Heb jij een idee waarom Barco na 1,5 jaar stopt met produceren van de T-20? Ik heb er eigenlijk geen klachten over...



Hoezo kalibreren..........ziet toch goed uit........ FAIL

----------


## Nit-Wit

> nog even ter illustratie:
> 
> Videoscherm van AV Point ook tijdens de Giro
> 
> Blijkbaar zijn ze er ook nog trots op. 
> 
> Die vorkheftruck is wel geniaal gevonden!
> 
> @Nit-Wit: crossrentall is idd lastig nu. Heb jij een idee waarom Barco na 1,5 jaar stopt met produceren van de T-20? Ik heb er eigenlijk geen klachten over...



Waarom ze stoppen? omdat niemand het koopt, het is te groot en te log.

----------


## vidioot

Ik kan het toch niet laten....chapeau jongens!:

Oranje en André Rieu zetten Nederland op de kaart!

----------


## BJD

Lijkt het nu zo op de foto, of ís het scherm slecht gekalibreerd?

----------


## PeterZwart

ziet er echt serieus verdomd slecht uit :Embarrassment: 

Iemand enig idee wie de 88m2 levert @ museumplein? 

stonden in Heerenveen ook 2 schermen, die waren redelijk netjes gecalibreerd alleen jammer dat het geluid behoorlijk bagger was..

----------


## AJB

Schermen zijn niet interessant: kennis daarentegen wel! Het ras van "echte" video-technici begint uit te sterven. Buitengewoon lastig, want in de tijd dat elke lightjockey vindt dat hij ook video-jockey is, elke technicus een beamer ophangt en iedereen een mening heeft over beeld, is de hoeveelheid problemen exponentieel gestegen.

Video is een vak, met dusdanig veel variabelen dat naast een beetje kennis, een dosis ervaring ook best van pas komt. Tijd voor het oude leermeesterschap, dan is er misschien nog hoop voor de toekomst...

Neuzelen over spullen kan iedereen: dat gaat per definitie nergens over.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> ziet er echt serieus verdomd slecht uit
> 
> Iemand enig idee wie de 88m2 levert @ museumplein?



dat was JVR, die tevens alles op het museumplein heeft gedaan (dus wedstrijden en huldiging)

----------


## JeroenVDV

Arme mensen die de schermen voor de finale hebben geleverd daar, flink wat schade waarschijnlijk door de gegooide bierflesjes en rotzooi na het verlies..

----------


## BJD

Dat kun je tevoren zien aankomen lijkt me. Kwestie van goed verzekeren of indekken naar de opdrachtgever. Anders een paar windups met truss + doek klaarzetten voor het scherm welke je direct na de wedstrijd omhoog slingert.

----------


## Martincrul

Viel reuze mee, wat gebroken glas en paar shaders kapot maar als je professionele materialen verhuurt is dat eigenlijk vanzelfsprekend. Op museumplein stonden enkel Mitsubishi OD10, Lighthouse R7 en Barco O-Lite 612. Dus allen in de top 10 van beste outdoor VIDEO schermen.

@Arvid:  Schermen zijn wel belangrijk, je kunt jaren ervaring als tech hebben en de grootste house, rock&roll en corporate shows in europa doen. Als je goedkope fop led krijgt wil ik daar als video tech geen zak mee te maken hebben. Dus voor mij alleen Barco, Lighthouse, Mitsubishi, Hibinno, Luxmax, Pixled, Panasonic, Philips (voor instalatie), Element Labs,  en Martin LSC.

----------


## Nit-Wit

Ik had meer moeite met die arme mensen die gewoon publiek stonden te zijn onder dat scherm. De zwakzinnige stakkers die met glas gooien moeten ze opsluiten: wegnemen uit de samenleving: zijn een gevaar voor de samenleving!.
Er stonden namelijk wat mensen die glasscherven op hun lichaam hadden gekregen die totaal niets van kwaads in zich hadden.

De schade aan de schermen was zo hersteld.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Schermen zijn niet interessant: kennis daarentegen wel! Het ras van "echte" video-technici begint uit te sterven. Buitengewoon lastig, want in de tijd dat elke lightjockey vindt dat hij ook video-jockey is, elke technicus een beamer ophangt en iedereen een mening heeft over beeld, is de hoeveelheid problemen exponentieel gestegen.
> 
> Video is een vak, met dusdanig veel variabelen dat naast een beetje kennis, een dosis ervaring ook best van pas komt. Tijd voor het oude leermeesterschap, dan is er misschien nog hoop voor de toekomst...
> 
> Neuzelen over spullen kan iedereen: dat gaat per definitie nergens over.




Ik zeg altijd maar zo:
Er zijn een hoop mensen die een hoop (her)"kennuh".
Wil nog niet per definitie zo zijn dat men ook over de kennis beschikt.

Blijft altijd lache met die zgn technici: zow, das een mooie Barkoow.

Totaal niet in de gaten hebben dat 
1. de projector een panasonic is
2. de aansturing een Vista Spyder X20 0808 is
3. de matrix die er tussen hangt van Lightware is.

er dus totaal niets van Barco in het setje zit.

Dit alsmede voor LED schermen, men spreekt vaak nog over JumboTron's, enfin, daar hebben we de vorige eeuw al afscheid van genomen.

Dusja, ach he, ooit zal de tijd er zijn dat er voldoende vakbekwame mensen zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## G.P.Fransen

dat is volledig correct echter warr word barco etc gemaakt?  :Wink: 

dus je kunt absoluut niet alles over 1 kam scheren en er is een heel groot verschil tussen schermen maar ook hier zit vooruitgang in en ja je je hebt nog steeds a tot en met z kwaliteit tegels maar als je de A serie hebt ben je een grote jongen als je het verschil tussen 1 van pixelscreen of barco ziet zonder naar het labeltje te kijken  :Cool: 

grtzz GP

----------


## Q-av

> dat is volledig correct echter warr word barco etc gemaakt? 
> 
> dus je kunt absoluut niet alles over 1 kam scheren en er is een heel groot verschil tussen schermen maar ook hier zit vooruitgang in en ja je je hebt nog steeds a tot en met z kwaliteit tegels maar als je de A serie hebt ben je een grote jongen als je het verschil tussen 1 van pixelscreen of barco ziet zonder naar het labeltje te kijken 
> 
> grtzz GP



Barco word praktisch volledig in BELGIE gemaakt. alleen de smd's worden geimporteerd uit het verre azie.

Tenminste als ik de werknemer mag geloven die ik vorige week heb gesproken.

En grote jongen??? als je er een beetje goed naar kan kijken zie je aan de plaatsing van de led's de shaders formaat van tegels (dan bedoel ik niet module) kun je zo zien wat voor een scherm is.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> dat is volledig correct echter warr word barco etc gemaakt? 
> 
> dus je kunt absoluut niet alles over 1 kam scheren en er is een heel groot verschil tussen schermen maar ook hier zit vooruitgang in en ja je je hebt nog steeds a tot en met z kwaliteit tegels maar als je de A serie hebt ben je een grote jongen als je het verschil tussen 1 van pixelscreen of barco ziet zonder naar het labeltje te kijken 
> 
> grtzz GP



Barco? die worden in belgie ontworpen, geassembleerd en afgeregeld.
Groot deel van de productie van IM's is bij de LED fabrikant (Nichia of CREE, en dat zit niet in je pixelscreen/CLS scherm).

Verschil tussen een Pixelscreen (CLS) en een Barco niet herkennen? mwa, dan ligt je norm toch wel laag hoor... zet er maar eens een grayscale op, dan springen de tranen je in de ogen.


Daarnaast moet je hetzelfde vergelijk eens maken na 1 jaar intensief gebruik. Dan is je china screen toch echt wel verder heen dan een Barco.

Uiteraard, china screens worden steeds beter (lees: ze kopieren steeds beter d'r spullen).

----------


## freek120

Er is erg veel kwaliteitsverschil tussen leddisplays!! Veel rotzooi uit china wordt verhuurd en dit zie je direct terug in de kwaliteit van het beeld. De schermen van Hibino zijn aan te bevelen als je schermen wil huren. Informeer maar eens bij Vidiled. www.vidiled.nl Deze schermen zijn wel wat prijziger, maar het kwaliteits verschil duidelijk waarneembaar. Zij verkopen ook Vidiled schermen onder hun eigen naam en ook hierbij is goed te zien dat de ze veel aandacht besteden aan de kwaliteit.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Er is erg veel kwaliteitsverschil tussen leddisplays!! Veel rotzooi uit china wordt verhuurd en dit zie je direct terug in de kwaliteit van het beeld. De schermen van Hibino zijn aan te bevelen als je schermen wil huren. Informeer maar eens bij Vidiled. www.vidiled.nl Deze schermen zijn wel wat prijziger, maar het kwaliteits verschil duidelijk waarneembaar. Zij verkopen ook Vidiled schermen onder hun eigen naam en ook hierbij is goed te zien dat de ze veel aandacht besteden aan de kwaliteit.



Waaruit maak jij op dat vidiled Hibino verhuurd?
Ik kan het nergens vinden...
Daarnaast: dat vidiled, waar word dat gemaakt?

Tevens ben ik het ook niet eens met je stelling dat omdat het chineese zotzooi is en het verhuurd wordt de combinatie van die twee er voor zorgt dat de kwaliteit daardoor afneemt.

Er zijn ook A-brands die door de vele rental snel versleten zijn. Maar deze zijn snel weer op te lappen doordat de fabrikant nog bestaat, en dat is bij dat chinese spul maar twijfelachtig.

----------


## JeroenVDV

Er wordt in de TV-wereld ook een hoop Chinees video-spul gebruikt voor decoratie en video-wall-gebruik in decors. En geloof me: Dat spul zit slimmer, beter en betrouwbaarder in m'kaar dan een gemiddelde Westerse set. Werkt perfect, goede lichtopbrengst, simpele rigging en nog veel simpelere vervanging van een strip LED's, een tegeltje LED's of een controller-module. Uitval valt erg mee, calibratie is erg goed.

----------


## Photonics

Wij hebben net een overname gedaan van O-lite 612.  We zijn nog op zoek naar andere verhuurfirma's die deze tegels hebben.  Iemand enig idee?

----------


## michi1989

D7 screen van braco zeker in zo'n touringframe?

----------

